# Carezza or Classic



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Any views on which is the best machine please?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Classic every time, the carezza is sheathed in plastic and doesn't have the solenoid on it, that said it pretty much pulls as good a shot as the classic as the guts are pretty much the same ( minus the solenoid) just means you have to wait between shots or release the pressure via the steam wand. The carezza is a little on the light side as well. Once picked one up for £5 in perfect working order, so a plus side is you can get hold them dirt cheap second hand.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just noticed it was you, was the first shot any good?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The first shot was a latte so hard to say. tasted ok, then a friend came round for a play, and we ended up doing a lot of a bean I was sent to review. When I switched over to my own beans, the difference was vast and the spectrum or depth of taste was immediately apparent! The trouble is now, the L1 makes such fantastic microfoam I am struggling to switch to espresso.....LOL.

Following our chat, I fancy buying an older classic to put away, but would like an unmodded one in its box etc, hence the question.....any news on mythos?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Getting hold of a truly old classic is tough nowadays as they had a tendency to rust, even the one I have has been shot blasted, treated and powder coated red, the dark chrome version rears its head from time to time and if you could get one of them with the original square portafilter then that is the way to go. I have those beans to look forward to testing upon my return good to see they will get a few outings in lever machines. Hear what your saying about the microform, I have have an espresso macchiato just cause the lam is delicious.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh still pending on grinder front


----------



## SPQR (Jan 18, 2013)

Is there any difference in regards to internal parts between the Gaggia Classic and Baby? sure is quite a price difference.http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/espresso/espresso-machine/gaggia-espresso-machine-model-new-baby-black.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The principles of the baby and the classic are the same, how they are put together is different, the glassic is a solid piece of kit simply designed and fairly simply put together, they are fairly easy to work on due to their simplicity and thus easy to maintain. The baby has components including the solenoid, however it is made of a composite material that is quite brittle, the steam wand cannot be upgraded as it is a ball joint and the rancilio wand won't go on it (as far as I am aware), fexi pipe is used internally instead of brass for the steam pipe. The functions are electronically controlled and there are various options in the baby range. Both machines will pretty much do the same as each other, I just prefer the simplicity and build quality and reliability of the classic.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

i upgraded my baby dose to the rancilio steam wand just slotted old out and new in,works perfectly,not sure if same for the whole range but suspect it would be


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> i upgraded my baby dose to the rancilio steam wand just slotted old out and new in,works perfectly,not sure if same for the whole range but suspect it would be


I stand corrected, is the original fixing point for the wand a ball joint.?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

yep,it just has a little plastic cover on the bottom half of the ball joint which clips in and out,then just slide over rancilio arm,simpler than the classic really,good fit with the old gaggia o ring as the rancilio o ring is too fat


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Carezza is a pain In the arse...

Drip drip drip drip

Into the smallest drip tray known to man. Also it has weak pump mounts, so they come loose and vibrate like hell. And the steam knob is prone to breaking too.

Same quality shot as a classic, but much much less user friendly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I was comparing to kitchen aid ball joint which is a different thing but still made by gaggia so good to know mod can be done to baby


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah super easy,basically just pull the arm off down and the bottom of the ball is a clip with a couple of lugs,just need to be a bit brave to give it a bit off a pull,especially first time


----------

